

Recruiting Advice No One Tells You - samsnelling
https://medium.com/better-humans/5ae6fb285d1

======
quinn88
In a not-so-sketchy way, this is what a resume and cover letter should be able
to say through your past accomplishments, whether professional or academic.
"Look what I did for X company/project/professor - now let me do that for
you!"

------
nodata
So you should _impersonate a company_ to get them to hire you? Not good
advice.

